# .223 Ammunition



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been on the web for over an hour trying to find decent pricing on .55 gr FMJ .223 ammunition. Mind you I purchased 1,000 rounds about 2 months ago and paid around $250 for 1,000 rounds of Federal 55 gr FMJ. This was not top of the line ammo, but it shot well in my AR-15. Now anything under $8.00 for a 20 round box is OUT OF STOCK. Whats going on with todays ammunition pricing and availability?? Im not as worried about gun control right now as I am AMMO CONTROL. Is this the way of the future, let us buy all the guns we want, but have no ammunition is available?? 
I am worried!!


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

The gun shop I buy powder from stated, stock up on primers, availablity will be a issue for those that roll thier own. I've been stocking up on ammo and reloading supplies for the last several years, the prices have been going up since then. You hear it's the war effort, "bull". I have a hard time beliefing this war is consuming ammo above the capacity of the worlds ammo plants. Then you hear material availablity do to the war, "bull", sounds to me the ammo business is trying to match the profit margins of the oil companies. Pure, uncontroled, rape the public greed. At the rate it's going if youre out in the field and your buddy runs out of ammo you'll have to charge him 5 bucks a round. this didn't happen over night, anyone that rolls there own have seen these prices coming in the last several years.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

BigV said:


> Whats going on with todays ammunition pricing and availability??



there is this little war going on overseas... requiring a lot of gunpowder, brass, primers and bullets


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothing new ammo prices have been skyrocketing for the last year or so. I would like to know where you found 1000rds of Federal for $250.00 2 months ago. Thats what Wolf has been selling for. Heres a link that will help you find your ammo. Type in your zip code and it will figure your shipping. Be prepared to be shocked though. Almost worth more than gold http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.223


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Orlando said:


> I would like to know where you found 1000rds of Federal for $250.00 2 months ago. Thats what Wolf has been selling for. Heres a link that will help you find your ammo. Type in your zip code and it will figure your shipping. Be prepared to be shocked though. Almost worth more than gold http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.223


Found it at Widners, $4.90 a box of 20. Only problem is, out of stock.
Find Widners Here
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You should have bought several thousand rds at that price !!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's a couple of places that i've bought from before.they usually have as good of prices as anyone.
both links will take you directly to the .223 ammo.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browseammo.aspx?c=96&s=907

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/223remin_gf.htm


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

those guys are known for the old bait and switch. You will order ammo at a price, they will tell you its on backorder, then months later charge you a higher price. They also sell different items listed as USGI Surplus which are actually reproduction fakes. I wouldn't do buisness with them if they were the last supplier on earth. Just my opinion


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,i gotta differ with you.i've never had the 1st problem with either.
now,i haven't made hundreds of orders with either but the orders that i did make were hassle free.
maybe just lucky i dunno.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought I seen where Cabelas had a descent price on it a couple weeks ago, Dicks has Remington UMC for [email protected] this week.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

have u tried this place yet? http://ammunitiontogo.com/index.htm


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i went to dicks on polaris parkway and bought 8 boxes of the remington umc 45grain JHP for 19.98 per 40. i believe i bought all but the last three. after saturday they were going to go back up to 24.98 if not more, so i got two more boxes of ammo for my money.

FYI...they have the umc 55??? grain MC solid nose on sale for 7.98 for 20 and the 200 round value pack for 79.98.....til saturday.


----------

